# Burton Gas Pedal replacement



## ClancySmash (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a 2009 Burton C60 Large Bindings. Both Gas pedals broke off this weekend. Does anyone have an leads on where I can find those parts. The bidings are otherwise in great condition.

Thanks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ClancySmash said:


> I have a 2009 Burton C60 Large Bindings. Both Gas pedals broke off this weekend. Does anyone have an leads on where I can find those parts. The bidings are otherwise in great condition.
> 
> Thanks


That's gonna be tough, unless someone here has spare parts lying around. @timmytard maybe? At 11 years old I doubt they owe you anything. Modern Burton bindings are much nicer, the straps and buckles in particular.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ebay. Try various creative part names. They aren't always labeled right because ppl don't know what to call them.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> That's gonna be tough, unless someone here has spare parts lying around. @timmytard maybe? At 11 years old I doubt they owe you anything. Modern Burton bindings are much nicer, the straps and buckles in particular.


Shit I just sold a huge coffin size box of old bindings for $190 bucks, there were at least half a dozen sets in there with those on em.

Good new though, I think every pair of Burton's from about 10 years before that year had em.

KK just checked. Good news & bad news.

Good news..... I do have some. Bout 5 pairs

Bad news..... They're all on complete sets of bindings, I think all complete sets?
I know one pair isn't complete cause the baseplate is cracked.
But Burton has a lifetime warranty on those baseplates, so they're the equivalent to a new set of bindings, cause I doubt they have a pair of P1 baseplates kickin' around?

So not sure what to do or what you want to do?
You could buy em & steal the peddles off them & then warranty them for a new pair?
Or maybe I'll try & warranty them first and if they do, which they should.
I can steal em off the cracked pair for you?

Or you can buy one of the complete pairs, but you'd kinda still be in the same boat.

Maybe I'll take some pics of the crack & send em to Burton right now, see what they say?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ClancySmash said:


> I have a 2009 Burton C60 Large Bindings. Both Gas pedals broke off this weekend. Does anyone have an leads on where I can find those parts. The bidings are otherwise in great condition.
> 
> Thanks


Also....
How did gas pedals break off?
I've owned a million pairs of Burton bindings & never had a single one fall off, let alone break.

What the fuck were you doin'? Lol

Lets see some pics, I just can't figure out how gas pedals break?


TT


----------



## HotCarl (Feb 15, 2021)

timmytard said:


> Shit I just sold a huge coffin size box of old bindings for $190 bucks, there were at least half a dozen sets in there with those on em.
> 
> Good new though, I think every pair of Burton's from about 10 years before that year had em.
> 
> ...




I need this piece


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Definitely looks broken.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

So I have a similar problem with the gas pedal for my mission bindings. The plastic underneath literally disintegrated to a lot of pieces after I take them out from storage. See if Burton will honour the warranty for these


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Have you been trying to glue it back together?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Not yet I was thinking just replacing it as I still like to have the option to adjust the gas pedal


----------



## xuboi (Jan 3, 2022)

timmytard said:


> Shit I just sold a huge coffin size box of old bindings for $190 bucks, there were at least half a dozen sets in there with those on em.
> 
> Good new though, I think every pair of Burton's from about 10 years before that year had em.
> 
> ...


Do you still happen to have some of those gas pedals? Same boat, I have a set of P1 bindings and 1 broke and I'm trying to find a replacement but not really having any luck through burton.


----------



## warmanmike (Jan 7, 2022)

xuboi said:


> Do you still happen to have some of those gas pedals? Same boat, I have a set of P1 bindings and 1 broke and I'm trying to find a replacement but not really having any luck through burton.


Any luck? same boat but they are Burton Lexa bindings


----------



## xuboi (Jan 3, 2022)

warmanmike said:


> Any luck? same boat but they are Burton Lexa bindings


no luck yet, still waiting to see if Burton responds as well. Maybe if someone has a friend that can model the part, it could be 3d printed.


----------



## bikenerd (11 mo ago)

hey guys,
I ran into the same problem and on the search I stumbled over this forum and you fellows in misery. Since I couldn’t find any replacement parts I ended up designing and printing the gaspedal for an M-size P1 binding. Looks, fits and works inconspicuously and saved me from buying completely new bindings.
here you go: Burton gaspedal binding part (size M) by bikenerd
I also discovered some other dudes split-part version for an S-Size binding, haven’t tried it but this should work too: Gas pedal. Burton snowboard binding part by Martovskiy
try to find someone with a 3d printer or an online service and you’re good. One pedal is roughly a 4,5h print job, consumes 50g of PLAplus which equals to somewhat of 2 $ of material.

hope this helps
cheers


warmanmike said:


> Any luck? same boat but they are Burton Lexa bindings





xuboi said:


> no luck yet, still waiting to see if Burton responds as well. Maybe if someone has a friend that can model the part, it could be 3d printed.


----------



## xuboi (Jan 3, 2022)

bikenerd said:


> hey guys,
> I ran into the same problem and on the search I stumbled over this forum and you fellows in misery. Since I couldn’t find any replacement parts I ended up designing and printing the gaspedal for an M-size P1 binding. Looks, fits and works inconspicuously and saved me from buying completely new bindings.
> here you go: Burton gaspedal binding part (size M) by bikenerd
> I also discovered some other dudes split-part version for an S-Size binding, haven’t tried it but this should work too: Gas pedal. Burton snowboard binding part by Martovskiy
> ...


Thank you, this is great! I'll give it a shot. Just curious how you went about the design process? I was trying to take measurements of the L side I had and was attempting to sketch it mirrored but getting the exact sizing/shape of the curves was difficult. Will update to see if this could possibly fit on a large binding.


----------



## bikenerd (11 mo ago)

xuboi said:


> Thank you, this is great! I'll give it a shot. Just curious how you went about the design process? I was trying to take measurements of the L side I had and was attempting to sketch it mirrored but getting the exact sizing/shape of the curves was difficult. Will update to see if this could possibly fit on a large binding.


hey xuboi,

unfortunately I think the M-size gaspedal wont’ fit in a L-size binding. At least the S-size pedal was too small for my M-size binding. The M-size pedal measures 129.5 mm in width from edge to edge as a reference.

For the cad process I also designed the still intact right pedal and mirrored it afterwards. In the end I replaced both since it was also super brittle. I started with placing the part on a photocopier to get an accurate picture of the geometry. But since the lid had to stay open, the picture turned out super dark and I couldn’t use it. Some flatbed-scanners have a feature for scans with open lids for a decent exposure. This would be ideal. I ended up taking a picture from the part with my mobile. I placed it on the ground, tried to max out the distance between the part and the mobile (stood on a chair, so +/- 1,7m) and then zoomed in all the way. With this method you get almost rid of the perspective error and end up with a picture of the part where all vertical walls are almost perpendicular to the camera. Then I measured one distinctive dimension on the part (in my case the 99 mm one) and placed the picture on the design plane of my cad drawing. I just had to scale the picture to the right size so that the distinctive dimension on the sketch and the one I measured were identical. I also had to make sure that the ribs of the part aligned with the x- and y-axis of the cad software by rotating it a little. From there on it’s pretty much just copying lines (and little bit of guesswork). I had to change the line color from black to yellow in order to get some contrast. I got pretty close with the first iteration, printed it and checked the fit. I had to alter 3 measurements slightly and so version two turned out fine.

hope this helps
cheers!


----------



## xuboi (Jan 3, 2022)

bikenerd said:


> hey xuboi,
> 
> unfortunately I think the M-size gaspedal wont’ fit in a L-size binding. At least the S-size pedal was too small for my M-size binding. The M-size pedal measures 129.5 mm in width from edge to edge as a reference.
> 
> ...


That's extremely helpful, I'm pretty new to using CAD so I didn't know I could put an image on the design plane. When creating the other side, were you able to mirror the entire part across a plane to easily get the 2nd model? (I'll be using left side as a reference to create the missing right side). 

Thanks again!


----------



## bikenerd (11 mo ago)

xuboi said:


> That's extremely helpful, I'm pretty new to using CAD so I didn't know I could put an image on the design plane. When creating the other side, were you able to mirror the entire part across a plane to easily get the 2nd model? (I'll be using left side as a reference to create the missing right side).
> 
> Thanks again!


yes, just create a plane outside of your part and mirror it across. But I think it’s also possible to mirror the final stl-model within your slicing software such as cura or prusa print which is even easier.


----------



## Aaron1968 (11 mo ago)

bikenerd said:


> hey guys,
> I ran into the same problem and on the search I stumbled over this forum and you fellows in misery. Since I couldn’t find any replacement parts I ended up designing and printing the gaspedal for an M-size P1 binding. Looks, fits and works inconspicuously and saved me from buying completely new bindings.
> here you go: Burton gaspedal binding part (size M) by bikenerd
> I also discovered some other dudes split-part version for an S-Size binding, haven’t tried it but this should work too: Gas pedal. Burton snowboard binding part by Martovskiy
> ...


I loaned my board to a friend and he suffered the same problem… broken gas pedals on both left and right bindings. Reba is so much for designing replacement ms and making these files available. Hopefully these his pedals will fit my medium size Mission bindings 🤞


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

I ended up using this moldable plastic, have to say it worked pretty good. I basically put it on the bottom of by baseplate, got it in and around the parts it needed to keep it from falling off. Did a little fine tuning around the sides and wah--lah! magic. It works pretty good.


----------



## Rtp (10 mo ago)

Aaron1968 said:


> I loaned my board to a friend and he suffered the same problem… broken gas pedals on both left and right bindings. Reba is so much for designing replacement ms and making these files available. Hopefully these his pedals will fit my medium size Mission bindings 🤞


Did this file work on the Mission bindings?


----------



## Marius (10 mo ago)

bikenerd said:


> hey xuboi,
> 
> unfortunately I think the M-size gaspedal wont’ fit in a L-size binding. At least the S-size pedal was too small for my M-size binding. The M-size pedal measures 129.5 mm in width from edge to edge as a reference.
> 
> ...


Hello Bikenerd,

I suffered the same thing last weekend, both gas pedals broke ...

I tried to find help at Burton but unfortunately they don't have them in stock either so the only solution is to print them 3D

I know you worked hard to make them but I would really appreciate it if you could give me an STL file or an editable format 🙏

Given that they are size L, only one STL is enough, but maybe together we can find an even better solution, so an editable format would be helpful.

Thank you in advance,

All the best,

Marius


----------



## Rtp (10 mo ago)

Marius said:


> Hello Bikenerd,
> 
> I suffered the same thing last weekend, both gas pedals broke ...
> 
> ...


Here are some options:








Gas pedal. Burton snowboard binding part by Martovskiy


Spare part for mounting a snowboard Burton Est size S. Broke, but you need to ride) Who knows what it's called - please write) Запчасть для крепления сноуборда Burton Est размер S. Сломалась, а катать надо) Кто знает как она называется - напишите пожалуйста)




www.thingiverse.com





This one fit my Missions but it doesn’t lock in place:








Burton bindings


Hi I created a Burton bindings support from the front, a friend fell and broke the fronts , so i created new ones. https://youtu.be/GcFWQYKb-O0




cults3d.com


----------



## bikenerd (11 mo ago)

Marius said:


> Hello Bikenerd,
> 
> I suffered the same thing last weekend, both gas pedals broke ...
> 
> ...


Hey Marius 

sure, have a look at post #14 —> Link to thingiverse where you can download the stl file for free. If you need a specific format, let me know.
Cheers


----------



## Marius (10 mo ago)

bikenerd said:


> Hey Marius
> 
> sure, have a look at post #14 —> Link to thingiverse where you can download the stl file for free. If you need a specific format, let me know.
> Cheers


Hey sir,

Thank you a lot! If I will need a specific format, I will let you know.

Cheers


----------



## tugsanpekcetin (9 mo ago)

Hello to everybody,

i broke my both gas pedals too, at last weekend. L size Burton Triad bindings from 2009 era. I saw the files on posts, but those are looks different from my gas pedals. Local Burton deaIer don't help. I tried to find good ones on neighborhood for 3d scan and print but they not. 
They are similar with bottom picture. Locking notchs look different from the gas pedals with print files on previous posts.

Does anyone have the same thing that can help?

it seems that the life of these materials has started to expire 

Greetings from İstanbul / Türkiye


----------



## Rtp (10 mo ago)

tugsanpekcetin said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> i broke my both gas pedals too, at last weekend. L size Burton Triad bindings from 2009 era. I saw the files on posts, but those are looks different from my gas pedals. Local Burton deaIer don't help. I tried to find good ones on neighborhood for 3d scan and print but they not.
> They are similar with bottom picture. Locking notchs look different from the gas pedals with print files on previous posts.
> ...


I would try the one I used for the Missions first. Mine looked very similar prior to breaking. I hope someone can make one specifically in this style but I couldn’t find it. Good luck and I agree the rest of my bindings are flawless even have a lifetime warranty on the base but Burton won’t warranty the gas pedal and you simply cannot find them out there. I put polyurethane on them after printing them then transferred the pad with a heat gun. It took patience but got them to work but yet to have ridden them due to lack of snow nearby.


----------



## Mikepday (3 d ago)

For those of you that have found this and are tearing your hair out cos you have Large bindings and need a size Large pad/ ‘Gas pedal’, worry not!!!!!!

I WAS EXACTLY THE SAME!. Until I got my Large and my wife’s medium bindings down from the attic/loft/roof.

Sooooo! The Medium ‘Gas pedal’ WILL fit a large baseplate. The interface on the base plate that allows the Gas pedal to slide forward and back is partially the same on each size of baseplate. The larger one is slightly longer (just like larger feet have longer toes!) but the width of the slot that locates it is identical (which would be like saying larger feet aren’t wider than medium feet!!!).
The ONLY difference in the setup is that A medium Gas pedal must be run one “notch” out to match the outer profile of the larger baseplate. So if for example you ran your large gas pedal all the way in, then you’d need to locate a medium gas pedal one “notch” out, And, so if you ran your Larger Gas pedals ALL the way out then you’re screwed cos the medium one just won’t go that far, push them in one “notch” and ‘make do’.

The only other difference is that on a medium gas pedal the flat area that supports the foam rubber pad is smaller in area and the actual foam rubber pad is also smaller in area, but if you still have that old broken large Gas pedal, you could gently remove the pad and swap it onto Bikenerds medium pedal design. 
I’ll try to add a couple of photos.


----------



## Mikepday (3 d ago)

Photo 1 and photo 2 shows:
large binding medium pedal on the left And large binding large pedal on the right.

photo 3 shows large binding medium pedal pushed all the way in.

hope this helps! Now stop reading and get out on the slopes!


----------



## Mikepday (3 d ago)

Mikepday said:


> Photo 1 and photo 2 shows:
> large binding medium pedal on the left And large binding large pedal on the right.
> 
> photo 3 shows large binding medium pedal pushed all the way in.
> ...





Mikepday said:


> Photo 1 and photo 2 shows:
> large binding medium pedal on the left And large binding large pedal on the right.
> 
> photo 3 shows large binding medium pedal pushed all the way in.
> ...





Mikepday said:


> Photo 1 and photo 2 shows:
> large binding medium pedal on the left And large binding large pedal on the right.
> 
> photo 3 shows large binding medium pedal pushed all the way in.
> ...


And just for info, the bindings are Burton 2006/7 Fusion Step-ins. (The fusion straps & baseplate not shown) The binding that Burton SHOULD have continued with but everyone told Jake “hey we don’t need step-ins, they’re for skiers!” Putting the industry back 15 yrs 🤦‍♂️!
these have the same hardware as the Burton missions etc from the same era, so that’s how I know the gas pedals will fit.
good luck! Ive just sent Bikenerds design off to my local 3D printers! Can’t wait!

PS THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH BIKENERD!


----------

